# What Are Our Chances?



## hayden10 (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi
I Have Twenty Five Years Experience(no Formal Qualifications)as A Bench Worker In The Jewellery Trade(repairs,custom Work Ect)my Wife Has A City And Guilds In Dental Nurseing Stage 1 Chairside And Reception Work With 2 Years Experiance.we Have Two Children (eleven And Four)and Are Looking To Move To Canada . What Are Our Chances Of Being Allowed In?
Any Help Would Be Much Needed Thanks.


----------

